# Eating Carp



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

Just wondering how many of you on here eat your carp? I have been looking at different recipes and what not and most people smoke them. I want to buy a smoker but cannot find any that smoke for over 6-12 hours and the few recipes I have found, they smoke the carp anywhere from 15 to 20 hours.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Seems to me like way more work than its worth. With so many other tasty species of fish to choose from, why would one settle for a fish that takes so much to make it taste decent? 

I don't mean to be negative or derail your post, just honestly curious as to why someone would want to eat them?


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I tried soaking in milk, breading, and deep fryin once..........only once. Awful. However, I can give away as many as I can catch or stick with an arrow here at work (Hough area of Cleveland). Maybe free fish tastes better?


----------



## Andrew S (Jul 7, 2011)

JimmyMac said:


> Seems to me like way more work than its worth. With so many other tasty species of fish to choose from, why would one settle for a fish that takes so much to make it taste decent?


Do you know for a fact that they aren't any good? I've never eaten one, but when you consider that they are an incredibly popular food fish in many parts of the world (and were brought here to the U.S. for the same purpose), I really suspect that a lot of people who say they don't like them haven't actually tried them, and some people who have just can't get past the idea that they're eating a carp. When I was a kid a neighbor of mine would eat just about anything. I tried ground hog once. It tasted perfectly fine, but I didn't like the fact that I was eating a ground hog, so I couldn't enjoy it.


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

I watched an episode of Bizarre Foods and Andrew Z, the host, compared the meat to that of ham..... The guy who cooked it, soaked it in a brine for 12 hours and let it smoke for I believe another 12. Didn't seem like that much work.


----------



## Goosehtr (Jan 28, 2009)

I have prepared carp, and it wasn't bad at all. It has a very mild flavor and takes on whatever seasoning you add very well. The problem is the many small bones that are near impossible to remove, and you must remove the lateral line. That's the dark meat down the outside center of the filet. Same a you should most fish.
The best thing I can say is go catch some smaller fish 2-5 lb range from a good clean water source. Then look up how to prepare them. There is plenty of info on the web.
Here are a few to get you started.
http://germanfood.about.com/od/fishrecipes/ss/carpsbs.htm
http://www.ehow.com/how_6862167_clean-carp-eating.html
http://www.ehow.com/how_5308036_cook-carp.html

Good Luck
Andy


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

StarkFisherman said:


> I watched an episode of Bizarre Foods and Andrew Z, the host, compared the meat to that of ham..... The guy who cooked it, soaked it in a brine for 12 hours and let it smoke for I believe another 12. Didn't seem like that much work.


That same guy also enjoys eating brains,penis and testicales, just sayin!


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

this question comes here every year  And I always add my two pennies.

The carp we eat in Europe (Poland, Germany, I believe some other countries as well) comes from fish farming, mainly. They are young, I believe 3 years old. They are fed with grain feed. They grow in clean water, they grow very fast.

And they are very tasty! 10 years old Scioto carp is absolutely horrible to eat. 

Some carp farming pictures from Poland:
http://www.starzawa.pl/galeria_3.html


----------

